# Slc. Aloha Apricot



## goldenrose (Jan 21, 2009)

Got a handful of these minis, plugs out of the growing trays from Chuck Acker summer '07. This was the most vigorous out of the group & first to bloom.


----------



## nikv (Jan 21, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Elena (Jan 21, 2009)

It's a little sweetie :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 21, 2009)

Very nice, reminds me of the bunch I fried, [refer to a little extra sun on the roof story!]


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 21, 2009)

Pretty big flowers so such a small plant.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 21, 2009)

very nice! you can definitely see the rupiculous laelia background looking at the lip


----------



## Jorch (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow! the plant looks so tiny! what size pot is it planted it? 
The flower is huge for the plant size, great color too! bravo! :clap:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh that's so cute. Nice growing! :clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 22, 2009)

cnycharles said:


> very nice! you can definitely see the rupiculous laelia background looking at the lip



and sophronitis for the color!!! I like it ! Jean


----------



## arcticshaun (Jan 22, 2009)

I love this Mini-Catt, lots of show for it's size. I'm guessing that it will flower more often now that it's blooming sized? 

Shaun


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 22, 2009)

Jorch said:


> Wow! the plant looks so tiny! what size pot is it planted it?
> The flower is huge for the plant size, great color too! bravo! :clap:


The pot is 4" x 4", the plant is 4" tall. It may appear to be overpotted but as indicated this was my most vigorous out of the group & had a huge root system! It's suppose to stay under 12". Flower size is 2.5" on these.



cnycharles said:


> very nice! you can definitely see the rupiculous laelia background looking at the lip





JeanLux said:


> and sophronitis for the color!!! I like it ! Jean


I have no idea of the background. I put a search in at RHS, they haven't heard of it! Didn't seem to make any difference in using slc or spelling it out. 



arcticshaun said:


> I love this Mini-Catt, lots of show for it's size. I'm guessing that it will flower more often now that it's blooming sized?
> Shaun


I don't know- Time will tell!


----------



## swamprad (Jan 22, 2009)

I really like this one, Rose! The RHS lists Sophrocattleya Aloha Apricot, with parents Cattleya Little Bit and Sophronitis Psyche.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 22, 2009)

Amazing! It seems so small yet so beautiful!!!! How do I find a list of mini catts??? Is this easy to grow???? Great colour!!


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks Mark - with parents like that no wonder I like it!

biothanasis - I find it relatively easy to grow. The other 5 I have are smaller (but 2 are in sheath!) and they were affected by light & water, but I think I have that right now. That group needed less light & more water, whereas this plant was the opposite!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 22, 2009)

Hmmm... TY Rose!!!!!


----------



## P-chan (Jan 22, 2009)

Dang!! Yellow, orange and red Catts and mini-Catts, make me crazy!! This one is awesome! :crazy:


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 23, 2009)

Hot one there. its so tiny!


----------

